# A FRIENDLY Oil discussion thread



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Folks- Oil is important. We know that. Use what your owners manual calls for, and you are usually ok. But sometimes you will not be ok. I think this thread could provide a place to talk about Oil for our snowblowers. Some have different requirements than others because not all oil is the same, and not all engines are the same either. 

To start this off, there is the common ZDDP debate/concerns. Please read this entire thread from the link below. It has some good information on it, feel free to chime in. Again let's try to keep it friendly so that it doesn't get the lock of shame from the Mods. 

GM debunks ZDDP myths for flat tappet cams | Passenger Car Motor Oil (PCMO) - Gasoline Cars/Pickups/Vans/SUVs | Bob Is The Oil Guy


----------



## jason7mm (Aug 27, 2013)

Up in Canada where it can reach -40C for weeks at a time (last year during the Polar Vortex it lasted almost 5 weeks), I've had really good luck using Mobil Delvac 0W40 full synthetic... have been for years and never seem to have issues


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

I am planning on using Amsoil full synthetic oil in both my lawn mower and snowblower. I use the Amsoil 2 cycle racing oil in my outboard motor fuel tank, my single stage snow blower, my weed eater and leaf blower and it performs perfect. don't have to change the spark plugs nearly as often in my 2 cycle motors and much less smoking on start up. I use Amsoil in my truck as well and can run it 12,000 miles and it still looks fairly clean.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

I do use synthetic walmart or mobile 1 5 30 in my blower. Only other thing I can add is that any time I see the word snake oil I block the poster that is pushing it. It may (or NOT) be a good product, but the marketing of it has really turned me off. I have even added a Firefox add on that changes the word snake oil to something else that it not nice. It seems one can not turn over an oily rock without being bombarded with pleas to buy the product.

...............

Oh dear!!! I see that my firefox extension even changes the word in my post. Oh well, most will figure out what I meant.

That firefox add on REALLY works.!!


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

synthetics only here.. 5w30 or 0w30 for me.. i notice a good difference when pull starting in the very cold temps ( -15 to -20something celcius) gotta love drifting snow for days on end during a cold snap lol one thing i search for is the mention full synthetic on the bottle and the GF-5 rating.. what i usualy get is castrol syntech .. mostly a price consideration.. if i can pay less to ge an equal product ( the GF-5 rating.. or classification.. whatever it is) i like that 

oh and i change it in the springtime before putting the blower away  i figure clean oil then is going to be a savior one day


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it's an objective statement that for sub zero storage (technically closer to -10F) and starting synthetic is essential since conventional oil does not behave like oil at those temperatures. My research and witnessed experience bear that out.

When it comes to brand it's much more of a subjective preference matter.

Viscosity can usually be derived from the manufacturer's guidance.

My B&S & Tecumseh L-Heads enjoy a happy life with Mobil-1 5-30. Walk behind power motors get SAE 30.

Pete


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

A high quality dino oil during the machine's break-in period and then a transition to a "high mileage" syn 5W30 oil with annual changes. I typically use Mobil oils.

When is the last time one of us have been able to document an oil-related failure?


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Only oil related failures I know of happen when the oil runs out or Never changed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Best place for a friendly oil discussion.

Bob Is The Oil Guy | The Internet's Number One Motor Oil Site


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

So basically you're saying that site is oil we could ever want? :icon_whistling:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

ELaw said:


> So basically you're saying that site is oil we could ever want? :icon_whistling:


I see what you did there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been using the NAPA house brand 5w-30 synthetic which the counter men (and women) tell me is made by Valvoline. It goes on sale several times a year and on sale it is cheaper than their dino oil. I have used other synthetic brands as well but it is usually an economical choice.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

uberT said:


> A high quality dino oil during the machine's break-in period and then a transition to a "high mileage" syn 5W30 oil with annual changes. I typically use Mobil oils.
> 
> When is the last time one of us have been able to document an oil-related failure?


In my pre-synthetic days I have had SAE10 get whipped to a froth and blow out through the breather as gray snot when started in sub zero conditions. I call that an oil failure. Thankfully I shut it down before engine harm.

I have heard of similar instances usually in Canada. 

Pete


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

O.K. since it's 'friendly' I'll throw in my 2c... 

I run dino diesel 10-30 in all my small gas engines, the flat tappets like the extra zinc (ZDDP) and since there's no catalyst to worry about... no worries.

Always have a bit left over from the changes in the Hilux, 'Bota and Yanmarrrrr, uses it up real good, almost for free.

Engines blown: Zero. Keeps 'em nice and clean inside too.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I was worried about the ZDDP stuff as well since I work on newer and older machines. Newer machines (2007+) I'm fine with Synthetic 5W30. But the older machines (early 80s thru 2005 models with the Techumseh engines) I want to ensure I'm getting the right stuff in there for the flat head engines. I went to PEP boys the other day and found a ZDDP additive that I am now going to use in conjunction to regular 5W30 Valvoline or maybe even 5W30 Synthetic. (when it is on sale <grin>) We only dip below 0 degrees F maybe a few days out of the year) We'll see how well it does. 

Cheers


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For those of us who are curious, what's the ZDDP additive that you bought?

Yanmar, the diesel oil you're referring to, is this the HDEO (?) oil I hear discussed sometimes? I haven't looked into it much, but I know some people are fans of a certain oil that I think may be for diesels, but they're using it for small engines. Rotella, perhaps?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Called Rislone Oil Supplement. 

https://www.pepboys.com/product/details/555317/00243


----------

